# [Recherche application] gestion de comptes (en cours)

## arnaud_moi

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une application permettant de gérer des comptes sur plusieurs machines. Je m'explique, j'aimerai avoir la possibilité de créer un compte, le modifier, le supprimer, etc, et ce sur une liste de serveurs prédéfinie, mais qui peut bouger à tout moment.

J'ai vu des solutions basées sur du webmin avec le module "cluster users&groups", mais il faut installer webmin partout. J'ai aussi vu clusterssh, ça ne répond pas tout à fait à ce que je voudrais.

Si quelqu'un connait une solution, je suis preneur, par avance, merci.

ArnaudLast edited by arnaud_moi on Thu Jun 03, 2010 12:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Bonjour, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Perso je fais ça en centralisant sur un OpenLDAP, avec pam_ldap et nss_ldap sur chaque machine.

----------

## arnaud_moi

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Perso je fais ça en centralisant sur un OpenLDAP, avec pam_ldap et nss_ldap sur chaque machine.

 

Bonjour,

Cela permet-il de garder des users hors de cette configuration ? L'objectif est de gérer facilement des comptes d'utilisateurs "humains", mais de laisser les comptes applicatifs gérés au cas par cas sur chaque machine et chaque environnement ? De plus, si j'ai bien compris, il faut quand même installer un client ldap sur chaque machine ? Et chaque user aura le même mot de passe quelque soit le serveur, et ce, sans distinction ?

Merci par avance pour les réponses,

Arnaud

----------

## arnaud_moi

up

----------

## Link31

Les utilisateurs stockés dans le serveur LDAP apparaîtront dans chaque PC configuré pour utiliser le serveur LDAP, et pourront s'y connecter avec le même mot de passe. On peut toujours créer des utilisateurs locaux sur chaque machine.

----------

